# Food Aggression



## jordski168

Does your golden show aggression when you touch him when he's eating? I know its common sense, but I never had this kind of experience with Luke when he was still with me. You see I left him in the care of my mom in Cebu a week ago and there has been some changes in his behavior ever since. Its like he has forgotten every training he had, now he starts pulling his handler, and would attack the clothes hanging on the clothes line. I dont know, its just probably me or something...:no:


----------



## RedDogs

It's called "resource guarding" and most dogs will display it to some extent. There is a very high success rate for training a dog not to resource guard. Read this page and let us know if you have questions:
Resource Guarding | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |

My dogs love pulling clothes off the line too.... it's so much fun to see them waving around...the dogs will jump up and start tugging if given the chance.

Dogs pull on leash if it gets them to point B faster. If the human is following him, he is learning that pulling is a way to get to good things.


----------



## jordski168

After reading it, I think the main problem was Luke didnt trust them like he trusts me. I was nagging that he doesn't show aggression to me if ever I pet him when he eats and according to mum, the helper tried to test if my accusation were true. He didnt bite the helper he just glared his teeth at her when she started patting Luke at his back. When she stopped, Luke also stopped glaring and continued on with his meal. I experienced this once and only once with Luke when he was starving due to Amoeba, so its a perfect example of "Resource Guarding", when he realized it was me he was growling at, he asked for forgiveness, I told him I understood his situation. He never growled at me again. Now I'm starting to miss him again, it's been a week since I last hugged him....


----------



## GoldenOwner12

i did have a problem with Shelley with bones when younger she would growl and snap but i trained her out of it. Now i can pat her,touch her food etc and she allows it.I also never had a problem with clothes on the line my guys know better then to pull clothes off the line.


----------



## Florabora22

Flora's selective about her guarding. Marrow bones... no way, don't even look at her wrong. However once she's about halfway through her bone, things are fine. I can pet her during a meal, but I wouldn't dare stick my hand near her bowl. And god forbid if another dog so much as breathes near her when she's eating; they're liable to get their noses bitten off (well, not really, but Flora gets very snarky!)


----------



## Laurie

None of my guys have ever shown any type of food agression. From day one, I made a point of petting them while they were eating, touching their bowl, putting food into their bowl while eating so they don't see me as a threat. Same with their bones.....I can easily walk up to any of them and take their bone from them without having to "trade". They do look at me as if to say "WTH are you doing" but never a growl, snap, nothing. 

My guys eat their meals in the same room maybe 10 feet apart. They never attempt to steal the other's food.....if one finishes before the others, he will sit and wait until they're done and then go check out his dish to make sure nothing has been left behind. We've been very lucky in this respect!!!!


----------

